# Columbia vs. Chapman MFA Film production



## birdman78 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok, so here's another one of those giant toss ups. The kind that has been so prevalent around this board. Since the previous ones have been so informative and helpful, I am gonna post this one and would love to hear your opinions as they are invaluable. I hope to get some responses.  

Chapman and Columbia are the two schools that I'm debating and got into. In so many ways, the programs couldn't be any more different although both are great for different reasons; 
here is the breakdown as i see it:

1) Reels - I got the promotional DVD form Chapman and a DVD containing Columbia's last film festival. So I was able to watch work from both schools. I have to say I was significantly more impressed with Columbia's films. 
The production Value on the chapman reel is higher,but for the most part what I saw were pretty generic "genre" pieces that look more like "hollywood calling cards" than great shorts on their one right. Columbia's movies, for the most part, are less flashy, but have great stories and stand on their own as great little short movies. I also understand that Columbia has been doing incredibly well in film festivals, better than Chapman overall if I'm not mistaken.
There is also something to be said for the fact that Columbia included almost 20 movies on their DVD and Chapman only 5. If these are the five movies Chapman is most proud of, well, that raises some questions (at least to my sensibilities as a filmmaker).
That said, I am questioning whether this means I will be making better movies at Columbia. I know for a fact I don't want to be making the kind of movies Chapman offered on it's reel - but I think perhaps I could do whatever movies I like, so maybe this shouldn't be thta big a factor?

2) Price Tag... that's a big one. Columbia is nearly 40k a year and chapman is 26k. 
Columbia's program is only 2 years at full tuition and chapman is three - however - Chapman gives you 20k to make your thesis film - so basically most of the third year tuition comes right back to you. 

if i factor in 20k for a thesis film, the over all cost of education (not including living and fees) would be:
columbia - 100k-110k
chapman - 80k... 

but i also got a fellowship offer from Chapman to the tune of 6k - so that drops Chapman to around 60k for me. 

I did not get a fellowship offer from Columbia. 

3) Facilities. Basically best versus worst. Columbia has the poorest facilities Chapman has the best. I am skeptical (especially in lieu of the reels) how much good facilities translate to good movies, but I guess they can't hurt. 

4) Location. A huge city versus a small suburb. I've been living in NY for a while now and like my environment, not to mention I have good friends and support here. On the other hand, Chapman can be an isolated environment that would offer maximum focus on making good work. 

5) teaching style - conservatory versus not. I feel like Chapman would be very specific in teaching in terms of directing - on the other hand I understand Columbia helps you be more of a writer/director - and helps you develop a feature script on top of you thesis film even if you end up concentrating on directing. That's a plus, cause it will give you momentum once you hit the festival circuits with your thesis film.

6)Name of school. Columbia's an Ivy league, Chapman, the school, is pretty much a no name school. Although this might not reflect directly on the film program - one can have a more challenging environment in Columbia. Also, if it ever cam down to teaching (which might very well be an option down the road, if all else fails), I feel Columbia's name will carry much more weight on one's resume. 

I'de love to hear what you all think. This is an incredibly difficult decision, and this forum has been nothing but supportive. Please let me know what you think and why. 

Thanks so much,


----------



## seventhshade (Apr 30, 2008)

I have heard that for those production who are already well versed in production or have a film production undergrad, the first year can be bypassed and you kind of hit the ground running working on projects. Not sure if you knew this or considered that in factoring into your cost of attendance estimates.


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 30, 2008)

which school are you referring to Seventh? - both seem to have a "foundation" kind of year, but how will that effect the cost?
Regardless, I actually don't have much experience in film production, my undergrad is in Animation - so I think I will be needing that.


----------



## seventhshade (Apr 30, 2008)

I was referring to Chapman. Since you have animation experience, you're probably one of those students who would most benefit from that motion capture stage at Chapman. Have you seen it? Pretty crazy.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 30, 2008)

Birdman,

If you are serious about becoming a filmmaker, and don't want to end up making the typical Hollywood genre film, I highly suggest you look into Columbia.

At Columbia, you will focus on your voice as a filmmaker, the types of stories you want to tell, and will develop an unbelievable feature-length screenplay that will be your calling card for when you graduate.  On top of that, you will be making shorts that have artistic value, rather than high production value (If you ask any serious filmmaker, they will choose a good story over pretty images).

If you are looking for films with high production value, but which lack any substance what-so-ever (One tiny exception is Mamacita, one of Chapman's best films.  It was good, but a far cry from the engaging stories Columbia students produce each year).

If you want to be closer to Hollywood, and want to make the type of films Hollywood produces each year (high grossing, unbelievably generic films) maybe Chapman would be a better fit.  

But if you want to make stories that challenge the audience, stories that make you dig deep inside yourself to find your inner-voice, stories that will move people...I highly suggest Columbia.  

And for all of the Chapman people who are going to go off on me, go ahead.  I have no shame speaking the truth.


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 30, 2008)

yeah - it's nuts! I'm mostly a 2d guy - but I understand how 3d and mo-cap work. I'll definitely play around with it if I go there.


----------



## ada (Apr 30, 2008)

dear birdman78,

Since everybody agreed on the fact that there is no universally good school, I just would like to comment on what you said, which is in fact also what you care about.

In my opinion you have already decided to go to Columbia. Based on what you say, you criticize Columbia only about its expensive tuition and its poor facilities and you state very positive things about NYC. I mean you don't say something like "I love NYC but I need a change in my life."

If you think that you can handle it financially, I believe you should really and really go to Columbia. Maybe when you won't choose Chapman, you'll think that you missed your chances to study there, BUT that would be about it for you. I think you want Columbia. 

If you want to be closer to LA then you can also  consider going to Chapman but you can always go to LA and produce a movie like Mr. & Mrs. Smith...

If you already know about animation, I think to combine your technical background with a story-telling-oriented graduate program would make you very diverse. 

Hey, I am waitlested at Columbia, so you can be sure that I am sincere about my thoughts
GOOD LUCK


----------



## seventhshade (Apr 30, 2008)

Got to tell ya Bandar, when I took the AFI tour, the two films they showed me (a cycle project and a thesis film) were both completely disappointing. Sure, out of the Chapman DVD, Mamitas was the stand out film, one that had substance and a voice, but still, can we really judge the programs  on the basis of a few films chosen for us to see? I don't think we've seen the best films from Chapman, but I believe there are better out there. I'm sure that's true of AFI as well. I don't know if it's fair to make the generalization you've made about Chapman and what will films WILL BE made there in the future.


----------



## seventhshade (Apr 30, 2008)

Also, my previous comment was to serve as an example in trying to compare two schools, which for me was Chapman and AFI, and not to start a new discussion on which is  better program. Good luck bird.


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 30, 2008)

ADA, 

if you ever decide to change your path, you could easily become a stellar shrink! lol... very interesting read, and thanks for being sincere (have you been accepted to any other schools?).

I am going to Chapman next week to hang out for a bit and get a better feel. I suspect Columbia might have an edge because I just spent more time there (attending classes and such) because of my proximity. 

and yeah, the financial thing is a big one. 

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 30, 2008)

Seventh,

I'm actually very very optimistic about Chapman for the future (in say, about 5 years).  

It will eventually rise to the top, given its unbelievable facilities and staff.  But right now, it is far from there in terms of pushing students to make engaging and personal films that have artistic value.

And I agree with you about the AFI cycle films I saw during the tour.  I was completely dissapointed!  That said,  I have been attending the Narrative Analysis workshop every Friday @ AFI where they screen cycle films from current students, and have been completely blown away by them.  I have seen about 12 cycle films so far in that workshop, and am beyond words.

But again, it is not the school that produces these good students.  It is the students who produce these schools!


----------



## seventhshade (Apr 30, 2008)

Bandar,

Do you have links to any of your work online?


----------



## ada (Apr 30, 2008)

ok, I admit:
My 'shrink' attitude was 'partially' inspired by a british movie, "the very thought of you" There is a doctor gives an advice(just like'you already know what you want but can't admit your decision' crap) to his neighbor (Joseph Fiennes) who thinks during the whole movie that he is a real psychotherapist. He even says that he cured him but at the end he finds out that he is an engineer with a PhD degree - So yeah, now you know lol!

but I AM sincere really. I only applied for Columbia but don't feel sad or anything. I will SO apply for Peter Stark Program, i really started to like that one after my friend (who is a student there) talked about it. I haven't graduated yet from undergrad anyway.

REALLY, good luck, and congratulations!


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 30, 2008)

Bandar, 

about the generic stuff, that *IS* what I mostly saw on the reel, but I'm looking to see other projects as well. I find it mindboggling, that an amazing guy like, Dezso Magyar, who interviewd me, and seems to have a lot of influence at Chapman, wouldn't bring along and encourage more European and art-house sensibilities in his students. 
I'm gonna try to set up a meeting with him and hear about his approach... because in our interview, he kept mentioning David Lynch (who also previously went to art school), and was excited that I was kind of a fine artist that got into film. 

I'm thinking that maybe under the mentorship of people like him, and maybe because the class size is so small (14 total), I'll be given space and personal guidance to grow in whichever direction I'm inclined. Which is by the way a middle ground between art house, and main stream.  

just a thought, but class size was one thing i dodn't mention in my "pros" and "cons".


----------



## seventhshade (Apr 30, 2008)

Bird,

When are you headed out to Orange County? I am thinking of going out next weekend to watch some thesis projects. Grads are Friday, undergrad Saturday. 

Bandar,

I am looking at going to the narrative workshop screening/discussion at AFI next Friday. Will you be going?


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 30, 2008)

I was gonna go this weekend and probably miss the screenings - because my friend in San Diego is throwing a party. I hope they'll make some movies available for me to watch on DVD on campus. 

I'm still waiting to hear from the Grad assistant if i can sit in on classes. That's very important - waiting for answers before i book my flight. 

You're saying you'll be there next weekend?
my plans are still somewhat flexible. If I am gonna postpone it I'll let you know and we can meet up.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 30, 2008)

Seventh,

Yeah, I'll be there.  It begins at six.  Let's meet up before hand for coffee at the Starbucks on Hollywood/Western.

PM me for my contact info.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Apr 30, 2008)

There's also a different philosophy with how the schools choose to interact with their students. From my personal experience I picked Chapman because of their courtesy and willingness to accommodate their students. I'm talking about my interaction with the school completely separated from anything film related. 

Columbia on the other hand expects you, as a student, to survive on your own. If you need help you have to go out and get it. If you want to try anything different, usually academically, then you'll have to fight really hard against their pretty rigid system. 

I did fight with the idea of how "Chapman" might "cheapen" my ivy league undergraduate degree. But in the end I concluded that I was really not interested in attending another school of egos. That and they had the joint program I was looking for.


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 30, 2008)

red... did you take film for your undergrad?


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Apr 30, 2008)

i didn't graduate with a film degree, just an engineering, but i was a double major in film and engineering for a couple years, so I took several classes in film and other visual arts departments.

It's very possible that their undergraduate film is different from graduate. In terms of curriculum, not in facilities, i know those are the same. I had a friend who did do the film program as an undergrad and got rejected from Tisch for graduate. go figure..there must be a reason for Columbia to be a top 5 school.


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks red. always helpful


----------



## BillyD (Apr 30, 2008)

I have to respectfully disagree, Red.

I'm not sure where you're drawing your information from, but I've found Columbia to be nothing but supportive in all aspects of the program, from housing, academics, and productions.  And as a conservatory type school, there is no rigid system you must adhere to.  There's a method of teaching, certainly, but all of the professors stress developing your own voice.

Also, from what I've seen, Columbia's undergraduate film program is nearly non-existent and not production based.  The top 5 ranking refers to the graduate program, not the undergraduate.

And as far as the egos you mention, I have yet to encounter any.


----------



## seventhshade (Apr 30, 2008)

Bandar,

I was under the impression that this begins at nine in the morning? At least that's what Angela told me in admissions. If that's the case, let's grab coffee afterwards.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 30, 2008)

Seventh,

Maybe we are talking about two different things.  Is there something else going on at AFI on Friday morning?

The Narrative Analysis workshop that I'm talking about is Bill Dills class, where the class screens cycle films and discusses them.  That is held from 6:00-9:00pm every Friday.

Perhaps there is something I'm unaware of happening on Friday morning.  Fill me in and let me know!

Best,

Bandar


----------



## seventhshade (Apr 30, 2008)

The chick Angela said there is one like that Friday morning at 9:30 where many of the production faculty are present and they screen and discuss cycle films. I will call her tomorrow to confirm that this is correct. I am also planning to spend some time at the campus Thursday afternoon watching some of the thesis films in the library.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 30, 2008)

Are you talking about tomorrow afternoon or next Thursday afternoon?


----------



## seventhshade (Apr 30, 2008)

Next Thursday, May 8


----------



## Winterreverie (May 1, 2008)

Hi guys, wanted to speak on a couple of things:

1st off: Columbia is a great narrative school. I've heard nothing but glowing praise for their writing department. They concentrate above all else on story and, truth be told, lately their films have topped all the major film school's in festivals AFI, USC, UCLA, Chapman, and NYU. But the experience you'll get there is definitely not industry based and doesn't prepare you as much for working in the studios as it does for doing independent film. Which is also great. If you're not completely certain please please please contact "Tima" through PM (She's somewhere on the forums or I could point you to her facebook privately). She's a great friend of mine who has been at Columbia for about a year and can give you meaningful insight into the program. (Meaningful, because she is IN the program so what she can tell you is not merely hear-say.)

Secondly-- Chapman's admission reel is just a sampling, not the total of Chapman's work. The films on the reel were from at least 2 graduating classes ago-- maybe more. Chapman's film school has been around for less than a decade with the Marion Knott studios around for only 2 years. Its a baby film school (Can you really compare a 10 year old to a sixty year old fairly?), but it has recently acquired many seasoned professors from AFI, USC, Columbia so basically we're in the learning how to walk stage. This is good and bad-- it means people are working their hardest to "make" the school competitive-- but it also means we're swimming up stream in terms of reputation. The notoriety its received in the past few years its been open should speak volumes-- and its too young a school to have stagnated, resting on it haunches because its already attained famous alumni (This statement is in no way about Columbia, I'm not a part of that program). There have been a few recent thesis/cycle films that don't fit the stereotype people might get from just watching their reel. Also being a baby school, nothing is set, you have ability to change the program and the program will grow with you. In fact, until recently they didn't stress the collaboration between writers and directors-- which is why the majority of stuff seen by many of you was written by the director while the screenwriters spent their time knocking out 3-5 features (many have agents, a few have options or deals). Now, there are more directors realizing that they need writers to make more than surface stories. This will, inevitably change the feel of Chapman films. I'm not saying you should go here, I'm just helping you make a more informed decision. You know you're personality and what you want from a School. I applied to 2 schools last year, got in both. What I wanted in a school was access to equipment and professionals. I knew no one could teach me creativity. I didn't go here to learn that. I came here for access to tools, tuition that wouldn't kill me, and insight into the business I'm getting into.

3-- whoops, there is a 3. Ignore as much as possible other people's "opinions" on where YOU should go. When you visit a school and meet its students, faculty, etc you'll know whats right for you. This is especially true if the people giving advice have never experienced the programs they're advising upon. This is a very personal decision. And what you said about making the movies you want to make, wherever you go is true. No school can really change the type of artist you already are. They can merely give you tools and means of showcasing yourself.

I hope this helps and doesn't just confuse you further.


----------



## BillyD (May 1, 2008)

Great insight, Winter.  

And to elaborate on a point she's made, I would absolutely disregard anything anyone says about a program that they're not actually attending or have attended.  It will be second-hand information at best, and completely inaccurate and misleading at worst.

Just to clarify: I'm a student in Columbia, as well.  Tima is a classmate of mine.

So, along with contacting Tima through Winter, anyone should feel free to PM me with any questions you might have about the program.


----------



## birdman78 (May 1, 2008)

BillyD and Winter. Would you guys mind to elaborate on the industry part? 
BillyD - what can you expect to be doing right after school if you don't have the budget to embark right away on another independent movie? Are there some "industry" connections? What exactly is the New York industry? is it a myth, or does it actually exist?... I know Columbia has strong ties with Focus features (obviously), but other than that?

Winter - When you say Chapman prepares you better for the industry, how does it manifest exactly? You mentioned in other posts the many of your fellow writers already have agents, and some scripts optioned. Do you know if many directors find agents? Does the school help you with that directly, or is it pretty much completely up to the student to make those connections?


----------



## wendja85 (May 1, 2008)

I also have questions about this whole "industry" thing. 

BillyD or any other Columbia student, could you field this question? It seems Columbia does have filmmakers that work in Hollywood (Exs: Simon Kinberg writer of Mr. and Mrs. Smith, Greg Mottola director of Superbad, Kim Pierce director of Stop Loss, too name a few). 

I don't suspect that going to Columbia will only grant you access to the independent filmmaking world. I truly believe this is a misconception! But please can someone let us know? 

I am so excited to be attending Columbia in the fall


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 1, 2008)

Wendja,

Many kids who graduate from Columbia secure agents, some even move to LA to pursue commercial work without a problem.

I know Kimberly Pierce, she graduated from Columbia.  She got the funding to direct her first feature film (Boys Dont Cry) only because of the short she made while at Columbia, based on the same subject and storyline.

Now she lives in Malibu and just directed her second, more "HOLLYWOOD" type of film, "STOP-LOSS".  I worked on the Campaign for her film while @ Paramount.

Bottom line is, going to Columbia won't prevent you from swaying into the industry, on the contrary.  It will make you that much more ready for directing a big-budget film.   You will be able to combine an unbelievable story with an obscene amount of funding.  The only limit will be your imagination.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Icarus Ascending (May 1, 2008)

Obviously, I have nothing to offer re: Columbia or its helpfulness in jump-starting one's industry career. However, I do know a bit about Simon Kinberg, Greg Mottola, and Kimberly Peirce.

In Mottola's case, he WAS an indie filmmaker first; he met Soderbergh, did the Sundance Lab, made "The Daytrippers" on a shoestring, and proceeded to slowly climb up through the directing ranks via television. 

In Kimberly Peirce's case, well--"Boys Don't Cry" WAS an indie film, completed with a grant and help from Sundance.

So, there ya go: those are cases of Columbia grads doin' the indie thing damn well.

In Kinberg's case, I believe he sold a pitch to a professor (!) at Columbia. An unlikely entree.

--IA


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 1, 2008)

Icarus Ascending,

Which school are you going to be attending again?  

Best,

Bandar


----------



## BrunoDP (May 1, 2008)

Hi folks!
If you're in the area, please come to Chapman film screenings - FREE to public... We have several screenings in the next 2 weeks...

http://ftv.chapman.edu/news/thesisscreenings.cfm

See what we shoot here.

Arrive earlier - the state-of-art Folino Theater will be packed.

See ya there.

Chapman grad. producer


----------



## Icarus Ascending (May 1, 2008)

Bandar,

95% sure I'll be at USC (SW).

--IA


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 1, 2008)

Awesome!  Lets stay in touch IA!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 1, 2008)

Awesome!  Lets stay in touch!


----------



## FLFilmFan (May 1, 2008)

To all Columbia students:

If you haven't already seen this, go to the link below where you can actually watch Kinberg tell you what Columbia offers over other film schools, how Columbia has boosted his career, and how he made it into the business.

http://wwwapp.cc.columbia.edu/art/app/arts/film/kinberg.jsp

Andy


----------



## birdman78 (May 2, 2008)

ok. 

I'm off to Cali tomorrow. 
Will be@ Chapman Monday and Tuesday and am scheduled to sit in on three classes.
fundamentals of directing with John Badham 
fundamentals of screen writing with Madeline Warren   
acting for non actors with Kelly Galindo. 

I'm excited. 
Will let you know what I learned, and what my conclusions are. 
Thanks for the many insightful responses on this thread. 

I knew you guys won't let me down. 

I wish i could attend both programs, but a decision will be inevitable and will be made in the next week or two at most.


----------



## wendja85 (May 2, 2008)

IA and others, 

I understand that the route to major film production is through independent features for a lot of Columbia grads. But where is it any different? I think its interesting that people make the distinction that Columbia is for students who want to work in the independent arena, but I don't think this is true. I think ultimately at Columbia you're probably prepared to work in any kind of film industry...but that most people start with at least an indie feature under their belt to move forward in the major Hollywood game. What major studio nowadays would risk given a big budget film to a non-experienced director?

What other schools are any different? Are there schools lately that have been successful in getting their students straight into directing big budget features in Hollywood? I suspect not. 

To me all MFAs are pretty much the same, but maybe they focus on some different aspect of filmmaking: storytelling/writing, production, directing, etc. 

Sorry just weird that i keep hearing that. Maybe Columbia is considered "indie" because it emphasizes individuality? I guess I'm only guessing lol.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (May 2, 2008)

Wendja, please bear in mind my disclaimer: I really have no idea what the f*ck I'm talking about re: Columbia. I barely looked there, I didn't apply there, I'm not going there.

Oh, and I'm not a production type.

That said, I *do* know that the "Columbia is indie" thing is something the school itself promotes. So if you're wondering why you "keep hearing that," look no further than the school's website, its literature, etc.--everything references Columbia as a school for "tomorrow's independent filmmakers."

I agree that distinctions like "indie versus industry" are rarely neat. That said, it's clear that, generally/on balance/overall, Columbia thinks of itself as Art School whereas USC thinks of itself as Trade School. Columbia's overriding concern is to nurture and develop its students' cinematic visions and artistic voices. USC's overriding concern is that its production students learn the skills necessary to get decent jobs the day they graduate. (Which is not to say that Columbia doesn't have its practical side or that USC doesn't have its artsy side--I'm talking generalities here.)

In answer to your question as to whether graduates of all schools go the indie-feature-to-Hollywood-player route, I'm fairly certain that the answer is "no." Hollywood directors often come from advertising, from music videos, from executive suites, etc. There are many paths to enlightenment. The fact that most Columbia success stories involve an indie-to-Hollywood trajectory may or may not say something meaningful about the school. See disclaimer above.


----------



## wendja85 (May 2, 2008)

I guess ultimately you find your own identity in a program and its hard to speculate what it will be like for you on the individual basis. Its difficult to speak in generalities because it varies so much from person to person. I could be like Simon Kinberg and write some big budget features or other smaller scale projects that can be independently produced. 

Still don't think any schools have had a lot of success getting their graduates straight into major Hollywood gigs though.


----------



## BillyD (May 2, 2008)

IA is right on.

Don't come to Columbia expecting to leave a technical expert.  That is decidedly not the program's strong point or focus.

And to answer Birdman, I think that might put CU grads at a disadvantage, since they come out of school with less marketable technical expertise.  Probably harder for them to land trade jobs that pay the bills (and debts!).

To allay any concerns of future students, however, you definitely do quickly become competent with all aspects of production to where you'll feel comfortable crewing in all positions.  But, again, that's not the focus of the program.


----------



## birdman78 (May 7, 2008)

hey all, 

since i started this thread i figured i'll drop back and report that i just came back from Orange, and although was very impressed with Chapman - decided Columbia is the right place for me. 
So the decision has been made. I feel better now, it was pretty stressful. 

Thanks for everyone's advice. 

I guess there is a spot opening up for Chapman directing. I hope this hooks up a wait lister. 

cheers.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (May 8, 2008)

Not for nothing:

I watched Columbia's Faculty Selects tonight. Uniformly excellent.

Believe the hype, film school cognoscenti. Columbia is producing easily the finest student films in the country.

Skol, Columbians.

--Icarus


----------



## birdman78 (May 8, 2008)

IA - we must have crossed paths as I was there as well!

My favorite I think was PAL/SECAM with LES Vulnerables at close second. 
I agree - uniformly excellent though. 

Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (May 8, 2008)

If pressed, I guess I'd say I most admired PAL/SECAM and QUALITY TIME. The latter especially impressed me; it's always nice to see film students producing work in, you know, the native language of their intended audience.

(Subtitles are a great way to disguise stilted dialogue and mediocre performances. Gee, you think that explains why a preposterous percentage of American student films are shot in foreign languages?)

--IA


----------



## birdman78 (May 9, 2008)

That's an interesting point, though I don't think applies here. Columbia has a lot of Foreign students and most continue to direct in their home language and culture. 
I think that's a smart thing to do, because as a rule of thumb the stories one tells best are the ones they truly know, especially early on in the career. 

I beleive Dimitri was the name of PAL/SECAM director - so it's safe to assume he's russian and lived through the 80s there. 

That said - I really dug Quality Time as well and think it stood out as the funniest most poignant comedy of the evening (I was surprised Assastant won best comedy). 

Weird, this sounds like Oscar talk. Just another testimony to the quality of the work.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (May 9, 2008)

You're right, Birdman; this wasn't a great example for me to use as a springboard onto my soapbox.

My real point is that there tend to be two types of student films: pieces where the performances and/or the dialogue are cringe-inducing and pieces in foreign languages. It's really, really nice to discover type C.

--IA

P.S. I agree that The Assasstant was one of the less-inspired pieces of the evening; still, it would have been among the very best work at most schools' student fests. Columbia's output really is that good.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 9, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to see what you guys are going to produce @ Columbia!  

Congrats on making your choice Birdman, I don't think you'll be dissapointed.


----------



## birdman78 (May 9, 2008)

thanks Bandar, 

your support and advice were very valuable. 
looking forward to sharing notes on what you will be doing @ AFI.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 9, 2008)

If I may ask, what was it that made you finally choose Columbia over Chapman?  Feel free to send me a message on facebook if you don't feel like discussing on the forum.

And of course, I would love to share notes while I'm @ AFI.  I'm currently writing two short screenplays (for my Cycle 2 and 3 projects) that I will be directing at AFI during my first year.  I am also working on a treatment for another screenplay that I will direct that a screenwriting fellow is required to write (for my Cycle one project).

It's going to be a busy summer!


----------

